# Shell duty going into Canada.



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone know how much (roughly) duty is on a box of shells. As I understand it, we can take 200 each, and the rest we pay duty on? Just wondering if it's cheaper to take more than 200 and pay duty on them or buy them up there. Never gone for snows, just ducks so we didn't need over our 200. This year I hope we will. Thanks.


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

It is much cheaper to bring as many shells as you possibly can! They will ask you how much you paid for each box of shells (tell them as low of a number as possible w/o sounding like you're lying!) The tax is just a few bucks per extra box. I think I brought three cases in last year, and only paid an extra $30-40 bucks...


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Either you guys can't shoot or the law should be watching you.

"The goose gods will get you if you throw birds away."

Cackler 3:16


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks for the info cayman, Dave, if you must know, the possession on snows is 60, darks is 16, ducks 16 or 24, cant remember, partridge 24, cranes 10. Thats around 175 birds. If you go up there and kill 175 birds with 200 shells I applaud you. Not likely going to need that many, but you never know. I've never wasted a bird, and take much pride in eating what I kill, if you must know, we are taking two freezers and an assload of coolers. But thanks for being a d#ck anyhow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cranebuster said:


> I've never wasted a bird, and take much pride in eating what I kill, if you must know, we are taking two freezers and an assload of coolers. But thanks for being a d#ck anyhow.


While I'm supposed to moderate....you gotta admit, that last sentence was funny.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry chris, I got a little worked up. Go ahead and delete it :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to admit it made me smile too......


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

60+16+24+24+10=134 but it's still a whole lot of birds. Sorry to upset everybody. Rass someone and everybody get's all worked up. Geeezzz.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> It is much cheaper to bring as many shells as you possibly can!


My advice is to quit being so bloody cheap. Find a locally owned store in the area where you are going to hunt (it'll take some effort, but you'll find them) and buy the shells there. Support the communities that are giving you the opportunity to enjoy the best hunting in the world. For every farmer that lets you hunt on his land for free, go to town and spend $50 on shells, gas and a meal. You are getting a bargain!

Small-town businesses in Canada are dying because of the declining population of the rural areas. They need all the business they can get.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not tough to spend $50 on gas up there.2 of us put $60-70 in every day.Spent $30-40 on food and $75 on the motel per day.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have to agree to support the locals I used to bring my own shells but now I buy them up their from a gun shop you might even get a tip on a new place to hunt or two :beer:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Ken W. and JB, thanks for supporting the small towns like the one I grew up in.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

if we could just get the pizza places in sask to use the right kinda pepperoni on their pizza, it would be perfect......hahahahahaha
i agree also, support the locals!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> if we could just get the pizza places in sask to use the right kinda pepperoni on their pizza, it would be perfect......hahahahahaha
> i agree also, support the locals!!!


Yeah....you are right about that....evidently they don't know what real pepperoni is.But one thing about pizza up there.....they put ,more meat on by far than any pizza in the US....usually layers of meat.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

If you are in Saskatoon, try some Vern's pizza. The layer of meat in their pizzas is 1 - 2 inches thick. I'm not kidding, I don't know how they can make money on them.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It might be tough to buy shells. When I buy them I have to produce my Possesion Licence (Canada's solution to get guns and ammunition out of the hands of criminals) :eyeroll: . A local guy might do it but there might be some legal risk.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bingo, if you do not have a PAL card, you (NRs) can not buy shotgun shells in CA. And another reason is that shell selection is limited, and many places just do not have them at all. Driving a hour or 2 and back to where you are staying to find shells is not good time nor cost (gas cost too) management. Granted if you hunt near a bigger city like Winnipeg, Regina, etc... they will have shells, but in the small RMs, shells are hard to find. Thus I bring them up with me.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

My hunting buddy from South Dakota got his P.A.L. It wasn't that big of a deal.
OK, if you are not going to buy shells, buy more pizza & beer!


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

So, what do they call Canadian Bacon in Canada?

American Pork Shank???? or just ham, Eh? :beer:


----------

